
Ask HN: Single or multiple mounting point(s) in React app? - billykwok
Do you prefer using a single mounting point or multiple mounting points in React app?
Most of the people use single but Facebook uses multiple.
======
yawgmoth
We are using a single mounting point and single aggregate Redux store for an
enterprise-scale web application. I think multiple stores and multiple
mounting points would be really useful in the case of truly disjoint
components.

